# Tom Cruise dreht einen Film auf der Weltraumstation ISS



## AndreLinken (6. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Tom Cruise dreht einen Film auf der Weltraumstation ISS* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Tom Cruise dreht einen Film auf der Weltraumstation ISS*


----------



## NForcer-SMC (6. Mai 2020)

Wow, also das ist krass, wenn das wirklich so kommen sollte. Ich meine, ich finde ja eh immer krass, wie er seine Stunts selber durchzieht, aber das ist dann noch ne Ecke krasser, wenn man bedenkt, was da alles passieren könnte.. 

Aber schon top..


----------



## weenschen (6. Mai 2020)

Damit wäre ihm ein Platz in der Geschichte sicher. Das hat es bisher noch nie gegeben. Ich bin wahrlich kein Cruise Fan, aber das ist wirklich mutig und außergewöhnlich. Unter dem Gesichtspunkt der PR natürlich Kalkül.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (6. Mai 2020)

Ok, flug zur ISS... Meinen infos zu folge kostet das etwa 70 Millionen da rauf zu fliegen und für jeden Tag den man dort verbringt nochmal ca 500.000 

Das riecht stark danach das dieser Film der teuerste aller Zeiten wird ^^ Und wohl kaum sein Budget wieder einspielen kann 

Aber geile Nummer  Ins Weltall düsen... und dafür auch noch das Millionengehalt eines Schauspielers kriegen, joa würd ich auch machen ^^ Aber nen kleinen Knall hat der Cruise schon oder? 

Aber das dürfte auch ne klare Werbeaktion für die ISS selber werden, soweit man hört ist ja geplant das dort ab jetzt Touristen hinreisen können... Ihren Forschungszweck hat sie ja größtenteils erfüllt und wirklich neue Erkenntnisse bringt die Station nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2020)

Schnallt sich der Tom dann höchstpersönlich an die ISS und macht mit 7,66 km/s eine spektakuläre Erdumrundung? 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (6. Mai 2020)

Oder Show und es wird im Studio gedreht (Unternehmen Capricorn).


----------



## Chroom (6. Mai 2020)

InternationalScientologyStation (Außenstelle)   .


----------



## Loosa (6. Mai 2020)

Der will doch nur im Thetan-Level aufsteigen.
Vielleicht kommt er dann gar nicht mehr zurück, sondern wird direkt zum sphärischen Überwesen. 

Seine Filme mögen noch so gut sein, aber der Typ ist so durchgeknallt, die kann ich mir nicht mehr ansehen. 
(Ok, Ausnahme "Edge of Tomorrow", den fand ich vom Setting einfach zu gut)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Seine Filme mögen noch so gut sein, aber der Typ ist so durchgeknallt, die kann ich mir nicht mehr ansehen.
> (Ok, Ausnahme "Edge of Tomorrow", den fand ich vom Setting einfach zu gut)


Und nicht weil er dort mehrmals stirbt, oder ?   


Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loosa (6. Mai 2020)

Ich frag mich nur warum? Das klingt mehr nach PR als sonstwas.

Wie soll das einen Film besser machen? Beim Dreh on location ist man von den Platzverhältnissen und Möglichkeiten enormst eingeschränkt. Und Außenaufnahmen werden dann größtenteils doch wieder Animationen sein. Selbst mit Weltraumspaziergang bekäme man nur Nahaufnahmen hin. Also wozu das Ganze?

Gravity ist nur eines von vielen Beispielen, _wie_ gut man das nachstellen kann. Für den Flugpreis zur ISS kann man auch hunderte Animatoren beschäftigen.


----------



## Chroom (6. Mai 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur warum? Das klingt mehr nach PR als sonstwas.
> 
> Wie soll das einen Film besser machen? Beim Dreh on location ist man von den Platzverhältnissen und Möglichkeiten enormst eingeschränkt. Und Außenaufnahmen werden dann größtenteils doch wieder Animationen sein. Selbst mit Weltraumspaziergang bekäme man nur Nahaufnahmen hin. Also wozu das Ganze?
> 
> Gravity ist nur eines von vielen Beispielen, _wie_ gut man das nachstellen kann. Für den Flugpreis zur ISS kann man auch hunderte Animatoren beschäftigen.



Jo PR und wie oben schon erwähnt könnte das doch sehr teuer werden. K.a. wie viele Personen da hoch müssten (Platzangebot) und Kilos an Ausrüstung €€€€€€€ ?


----------



## sniperisa (6. Mai 2020)

Hab mir schon bei Gravity gedacht, ob es nicht billiger ist das alles an Originalschauplätzen zu drehen


----------



## Xello1984 (7. Mai 2020)

sniperisa schrieb:


> Hab mir schon bei Gravity gedacht, ob es nicht billiger ist das alles an Originalschauplätzen zu drehen



das wäre ziemlicher Blödsinn. Aber das war von dir bestimmt nicht ernst gemeint..
Wir brauchen Kamerafahrten..In dieser engen ISS lässt sich nicht viel mit Kamerafahrten machen. Gravity spielt auch oft außerhalb der Station. Sich für einen Film so dermaßen in Gefahr zu begeben.. da muss man schon an Realitätsverlust leiden. Die blaue Wand ist 100 mal billiger und umweltschonender, außerdem besser, hinsichtlich Animation


----------



## OldMCJimBob (7. Mai 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur warum? Das klingt mehr nach PR als sonstwas.



Naja ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass man sich von einem echten Dreh im Weltraum einen Authentizität-Gewinn verspricht. Da kommen sicher viele kleine Details zusammen, die in einer Computeranimation vielleicht so nicht umgesetzt werden. Ob das dann den Film wirklich besser macht bzw. die Kohle wert ist weiß ich allerdings auch nicht. Bestimmt steckt da ein großer Teil PR, und vielleicht auch einfach die persönliche Abenteuerlust vom Cruise mit drin.


----------



## Batze (7. Mai 2020)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das da eine gesamte Filmcrew samt Equipment hochdüst. Von diversen Vorweg Trainingsmaßnahmen mal gar nicht zu sprechen. Und über die immensen Kosten wollen wir gar nicht mal reden.
Ich gehe eher davon aus das die ISS das Thema sein wird und nach wie vor alles Irdisch gedreht wird. Wie hier auch schon gesagt wurde, Beispiel Gravity bekommt man das sehr gut hin.
Eine gute Werbung für die ISS wäre es ja trotzdem.


----------



## Dr_Mad (23. Mai 2020)

*35000 USD pro Person und Tag für die private Nutzung der ISS*

Scott Manley hat die Geschichte vor zwei Wochen auf seinem Youtube-Kanal auch gebracht. Die NASA rechnet für einen privaten Besucher der ISS gut 35000 USD pro Tag ab, vgl. https://youtu.be/w0Tgo8HS_KM ab Minute 5:09. Kommentar Scott: Passt doch gut zu Tom Cruise Tagessatz.  Hinzu kommt natürlich noch der Transport, aber mit SpaceX Crew Dragon ist man schon mit schlappen 20 Mio USD pro Person dabei, siehe https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_2#Crew_Dragon ...


----------



## MrFob (23. Mai 2020)

Ich sag ja schon seit einer ganzen Weile, dass der Typ auf den Mond geschossen gehoert. Immerhin, ein Anfang.


----------

